# Hi everyone!



## Walker Jones (Apr 7, 2022)

Hello everyone, I very fortunately stumbled upon this website when looking for caresheets and have had an entertaining and educational time looking at all of your post! I am currently an entomology major sophomore at OSU and have been raising mantids for about two years now. I currently have ghost, an east african boxer, twig, and two broods of chinese i'm hoping to spread around the college. I look forward to seeing what yall have to share!


----------



## T.C. (Apr 8, 2022)

Welcome. I wouldn't mind seeing some pictures.


----------



## agent A (Apr 8, 2022)

welcome from Colorado!
here's my caresheet, in the works, but a worthwhile read








Generic Mantis Caresheet.docx


Generic Mantis Caresheet Introduction: This is intended as a general guide to present some concepts that will help people get started with rearing mantises. This guide should be used in conjunction with other guides, and it’s important to remember that everyone’s experience is different. There w...




docs.google.com


----------



## AutumnIvy (Apr 8, 2022)

Hello, and welcome from PA!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 8, 2022)

welcome


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 10, 2022)

There’s a nice little photo dump of some of my current friends! Altas the centipede might be in the wrong order but I’d though he deserved a little of the spotlight as well


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2022)

yo, welcome


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 18, 2022)

A green ghost. I never had one. She looks so cool
The centipede looks cool but not an insect that I want to have as a pet. 

Your vid of Atlas doesn't work sadly enough


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 20, 2022)

Mantis Lady said:


> A green ghost. I never had one. She looks so cool
> The centipede looks cool but not an insect that I want to have as a pet.
> 
> Your vid of Atlas doesn't work sadly enough


Drat, i'll try upload it again because its a pretty good vid, he bites me in the end!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 24, 2022)

Think a bite from Atlas is painful


----------

